# onMouserOver & onMouseOut funktionier in IE nicht!!



## elme (29. Dezember 2005)

*onMouserOver & onMouseOut funktioniert in IE nicht!!*

Hallo,

also folgendes problem ich hab eine navigation erstellt mit Rollover effekten (mit onMouserOver & onMouseOut)!! Im Firefox funktioniert sie super aber im IE überhaupt nicht

*hier der Code:*

```
<img src="images/button_about.png" onMouseOver="src='images/button_about1.gif'" onMouseOut="src='images/button_about2.gif'" width="51" height="31" border="0" alt="">
```


Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen!!

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!!


Gruß


----------



## Gumbo (29. Dezember 2005)

Probier mal this.src statt nur src. Des Weitere ließe sich das Ganze auch vielleicht ohne JavaScript realisieren, falls es sich um eine Verweis-Grafik handelt, also Kind-Element eines a-Elements ist.


----------



## elme (29. Dezember 2005)

danke erstmal für die hilfe aber funktioniert leider trotzdem nich im Internet Explorert! 


gibt es da vielleicht einen anderen vorschlag?!


----------



## Maik (31. Dezember 2005)

Gumbos Lösungsvorschlag funktioniert sehr wohl im IE:


```
<img src="pic01.png" onmouseover="this.src='pic02.png'" onmouseout="this.src='pic01.png'" border="0" alt="">
```


----------

